# Obama within hours was talking un arms treaty talk



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

After Obama win, U.S. backs new U.N. arms treaty talks

http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/...8A627J20121107

__________________

Barack Obama

"I don't believe that people should be able to own guns,"

https://www.google.com/url?q=http:/...ds-cse&usg=AFQjCNHeRYCxjQjAG5pdJcsEaVbzl6dnmA


----------



## jmh033089 (Oct 23, 2012)

I seen this posted on facebook, then someone said try it, we will fill a lot of body bags lmao


----------



## Hardknocks24 (Nov 8, 2012)

Lets see them come and try to take the guns away and see what revolution starts some time the idiots just need to be reminded who keeps the check and balances


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

do you really think this can happen unchallenged in 4 yrs?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Did you think someone as wretched as Obama would get another four years, after all the things we now know about him?

Gun-up, sister.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

wel he was elected so he gets 4 yrs more to cause toil. he most certainly isnt going to hand over his desk and concede.
yes the fellow does get 4 yrs. i will say his daughters dresses were really cute for his speech!
but that doesnt mean im giving the guy my sidearms.
but of course i wont break the law.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

If it ain't constitutional, it ain't a law. 
I've lived longer than most people thought I would. Come and take'em, damnit.


----------



## Irish (Oct 5, 2012)

Couldnt agree more with all the above posts. . . Except that is NOT denver in the pic


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

The "Donald" said the election was a travesty and that it's time for a Revolution. It's good that he has loads of dough to keep him out of custody.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

I don't think gun owners need worry.
The key word is OWNERS which means they already OWN guns and there's no way Obama can reverse that!
What does he think he can do, order the police to search every home in America looking for guns to confiscate? It ain't never gonna happen!
The most he can do is introduce new legislation to make it harder for people to buy guns and ammo, but that won't make it impossible..

_"..the right of the people to keep and bear Arms, shall not be infringed......The right of the people to be secure in their persons, houses, papers, and effects, against unreasonable searches and seizures, shall not be violated"- US Constitution_

*MINUTE MAN STATUE*









_"A free people ought to be armed" ― George Washington 
"Firearms stand next in importance to the Constitution itself. They are the American peoples liberty teeth....The very atmosphere of firearms everywhere restrains evil interference - they deserve a place of honor with all that is good." ― George Washington _


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Just checking my pocket copy of the Constitution, Article II, Section 2 says that the President has the power "to make treaties, provided two thirds of the Senators present concur". 
Any Senator that ratifies a treaty that infringes on the Constitution should be hung for treason.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

What if the pro-gun Senators are not present for whatever` reason ?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

ammo is getting pricey


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm sure we've got no beef against any gun-control legislation that helps keep guns out of the hands of criminals, as long as it doesn't overlap into the rights of decent law-abiding folk. 
*'DISARM THE ZOMBS, NOT ORDINARY CITIZENS'* would be a good slogan..


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> What if the pro-gun Senators are not present for whatever` reason ?


After Obama stacks the Supreme Court with a couple more radical idealoges the Constitution will be just as dead as our freedom anyway. Like Kagan and Sotomeyor.
I'm glad I'm 64, if I was 24 and had all this to look forward to I'd probably just kill myself.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Lucky Jim said:


> I'm sure we've got no beef against any gun-control legislation that helps keep guns out of the hands of criminals, as long as it doesn't overlap into the rights of decent law-abiding folk.
> *'DISARM THE ZOMBS, NOT ORDINARY CITIZENS'* would be a good slogan..


The problem is when the federal government dictates who is the bad guys and who is not. Today, you will "lose" your right to keep and bear arms if the neighbors call about a family quarrel and you get charged with domestic violence. This has absolutely nothing to do with the reason for the 2nd amendment. Meanwhile, there are MI-13 members living in L.A. by the thousands who are under the radar yet armed to the teeth. These people have no intention of keeping and bearing for the reasons outlined by the founding fathers.

The old "...to keep them out of the hands of the criminals" argument holds no water. They get them, anyway, and the laws are used or ignored for political purposes, only.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Senators are elected by the people, so surely gun owners can vote for the candidate who stands for NO gun controls?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Lucky Jim said:


> Senators are elected by the people, so surely gun owners can vote for the candidate who stands for NO gun controls?


Jim, what about the U.S. population indicates sanity, lucidity or any sort of mental health not screaming the need of thorazine?


----------



## usmamg (Nov 8, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> The "Donald" said the election was a travesty and that it's time for a Revolution. It's good that he has loads of dough to keep him out of custody.


How true....the rich have their own rules.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Trump performs his assigned tasks. Take the birth certificate job. Bring it to light so that the fake may be trotted out for all to see and believe.

Now, is he attempting to foment unrest, to get undisciplined constitutionalists acting impulsively so that the government can react swiftly while making patriots look like the bad guys?


----------

